# Big THANK YOU to NASH and ADG!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It was very nice to see the people that we knew and to meet the ones we only knew online!

Everybody enjoyed Jeff's presentation and although it was much longer than we expected noone wanted to leave. ADG's gallery is always a pleasure to visit and the ADG staff, Mike and Jeff, and the NASH members where so welcoming that it really made for a great atmosphere.

The lunch at ADG was awesome and the kolaches offered for breakfast earlier where something that a few of us will remember for a long time. One particular Bulgarian individual seemed to not be able to stop eating them and was actually chewing on one when the lunch was brought to the table.

There was a raffle for an Eheim filter and Ben Belton won. Ben routinely dispatches huge amounts of free plants and I think winning the filter was a fair act of Faith.

We all took pictures and we promised each other that this time it will take us less than a year to sort them out and publish them.

Thank you again!

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I had a great time! I know that some of us had seen Jeff speak before, but I had never seen him set up a tank. If we could have stopped asking so many questions, the presentation might have been shorter. Jeff was very patient and everyone learned a lot. He's rumored to be speaking in SF this year for AGA2K6. 

Best quote: "If my GH came up and bit me on the hiney, I wouldn't know what it was." --Jeff Senske. 

I actually wrote that on a business card and asked Jeff to sign it.

We also got a sneak preview of the Senske's book, due out in June. It looked fabulous and I can't wait to get a copy.

Sang, I have decided to forgive you for getting us lost in Houston. 

Luis' tanks were awesome. I have no words for them. I wish my dentist had something besides posters of gingivitis to look at in the exam room. I wish I had been able to go to his house and see more; I would have stayed overnight another day if I had known that was in the offings.

Anyone with photos, send me a cd or upload somewhere. Maybe I can do a write-up for TAG. PM me for address if you don't have it. Please don't e-mail me the pics, I'm still on dial-up at home. (I know, I know, I live in BFE.)

Cheryl


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I posted a couple pics on the other thread. I am sending a pic CD to Nikolay and he can send you pics after he edits. I hope he can get rid of some of the glares.

Ben


----------

